# Cannot reply in market place



## Atfer (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello! I have a strange problem. It seem that I can't reply in the market place. I can make new post and reply to my own post, but I can't reply to other people's post. BUT I can reply in this section of the forum. Does anybody have an explanation. 

PS: When I try to post, it says that I doesn't have the permission to reply??


----------



## cymru97 (Aug 4, 2004)

Read the updated marketplace rules, the mods have been posting threads about this change. I have mixed feelings, but we'll see where it goes.


----------



## Atfer (Oct 31, 2008)

What does ''No bumping'' mean???


----------



## cymru97 (Aug 4, 2004)

When you intentionally add posts to push your thread to the top of the list. This is very much frowned upon unless you are adding purposeful information.


----------



## Atfer (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't think did this, but if it is the case how long it take before beeing able to reply again?? (and why the other section of the forum work?)


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

Replying to someone else's ad in the Marketplace is no longer allowed. If you have any questions about the item, address them directly to the seller via PM or email.

Read the explanation here.


----------



## trigger (May 26, 2003)

therefore we cannot publically acclaim to how good our experiences are with the seller .:?
without this are we to take the ebay approach and have a feedback section.
i agree to the bumping ,but do we need to lose the happy banter shared by most of the members:TGNCHK:
Why hasn't there been introduced a for auction section
instead of members using the for sale section,is it only me that gets p**sed off by this,or if they want to promote there auction they should then deem it only fair to donate to the forum

this said i have just posted a link for a auction (not mine) as i think members may be interested


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

trigger said:


> therefore we cannot publically acclaim to how good our experiences are with the seller .:?
> without this are we to take the ebay approach and have a feedback section.
> i agree to the bumping ,but do we need to lose the happy banter shared by most of the members:TGNCHK:
> Why hasn't there been introduced a for auction section
> ...


Trust me, these changes were discussed long and hard by the admin team before they were implemented. Although you're right that sometimes there was "happy banter" in the for sale threads, there were far too many instances where the banter wasn't so happy.

For your acclaiming pleasure, visit here.

There are requirements that were recently clarified that require FA, FS, FT etc in the title. You can just skip over the FA threads if you like.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

What happens when We go to a FS and it should have been a FA?


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

Then you just go "fffffffffffffffttttttt" and report the thread.


----------



## trigger (May 26, 2003)

HI Frank
i understand where you are coming from and those member who 
have less favourable comments should have them deleted,Now if
someone wants to say how good the item a member is selling
to give other members encouragement to buy i can only 
think this is a good thing.most members will listen to other 
members advice
with this ruling it will be just like crawling through yet another classified ad
page


----------



## cymru97 (Aug 4, 2004)

trigger said:


> Now if someone wants to say how good the item a member is selling
> to give other members encouragement to buy i can only
> think this is a good thing.most members will listen to other
> members advice with this ruling it will be just like crawling through yet another classified ad page


That's why I have mixed feelings. As a buyer I really liked seeing other members comment on the seller or item. I didn't look closely enough at the marketplace to pickup on too many bad threads, but as they say it only takes a few to spoil the rest. I'm sure the mods got sick of dealing with it and I can't blame them. C'est La Vie.


----------



## tbone1004 (May 22, 2004)

Hey ya never know. If this new tactic doesn't work, I'm sure they will consider change. The moderators and admins are very reasonable, they'll probably look at everything in a couple of months and if there are enough complaints and if they are reasonably backed with good suggestions for improvement, I'm sure they'll consider.


----------

